# Trap Dye?



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Went shopping for trap dye... well gander mtn. shopping anyway.anyone have any information on how good the speed dry trap dye works. said mix with gasoline. That sounds crazy to me but they said the smell goes away. anyone use this or have any information on this would be greatly appreciated. Im not about to drop my traps that i took forever cleaning up in some dye that will make critters run the other way.

thanks
~Hawk


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I used to use Speed Dip all the time. I loved it. Easy to use, not that messy, quick dry time. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Hawk,

This is just my opinion. Speed dip only water traps.

Dave


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

If using speed dip---NEVER --mix with gasoline--use coleman fuel.
The additives in gasoline keep the traps from drying properly.You end up with stinky ,sticky traps.
Coleman fuel,provides a quick dry out of traps.
Many of my customers use dip for canines---others just for water traps.This is one of the many things,trappers like to argue about.
Dip now,while weather is warm.Leave your traps hanging in a nice shady place.
Tom Olson


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Hawk


I just can't bring myself to use Speed Dip on my land traps. All my instincts tell me it's wrong. I like the black logwood crystals and wax my traps. But I could be wrong! :lol: 



Griffondog


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

hmmmm what to do what to do. I mean it would make sense to me that canines would smell them so i could see why you would say only water traps. but has anyone out there had luck catching canines with this speedy dip on your traps or dont you like the idea of it just because you mix it with fuel? being a new trapper i dont need extra things going against me so im trying to start out doing as much right as possible so any information helps. i will even take oppinions like i have been getting.
thanks for the coments already and if there is anyone else with anmore info i will take every little bit thanks a lot.

~Hawk


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I dip (KBL brown) all my bodygrippers and the footholds I use for muskrats. Other than that, I'm a dye and wax man. I even dye and wax my beaver footholds- not for scent control, though. The way I see it, if I'm going to pay $25 for a trap, I want it to last. Nothing like a good coat of wax to protect a trap. I still have my first #5 Bridger DL from the year they came out (1986?). Strong as ever and I caught beaver in it last spring.

BTW, Tom's right- white gas (Coleman fuel) is the only way to go. One other thing, when you get it on you- WD-40 takes it right off.

John


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

I keep reading about walnut hulls. Seems to me this is the most cost effective way to dye the traps, or am I totally out of line here?


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

While walnut hulls will dye your traps,as will other things,they are only cost effective--if you have them.
What many of us fail to take into consideration--is the time factor.If you must spend $20.00 in gasoline,to save $10.00 and several hours of your time--is this really cost effective?
Tom Olson


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

I have never tried Speed Dip, even thou I have some sitting in my trapping shed. Like others I just can't bring myself to dye my canine traps in this manner.

I use the bark from a 5 or 6 inch diameter maple tree, that I cut from a low area on my property. This bark give my traps a nice black color and a pleasant odor. Cheap and easy to obtain trap dye.

My mentor Wes Grant use the Speed Dip and had good success in his later years. Wes was always willing to try new things, so maybe one of these days I will get my nerve up and dip my traps in this modern dye  .


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

My son & I used some dip last fall. Sorry the name escapes us. It was about 8 oz of conc black liq that was added to 5-6 gal water and then boiled. Traps place in HOT liv for 15 min or so and then wax or not-your preference. We need to get more and will check the next 'trapper' which sould be along soon.

This prod was better than logwood and far better than walnut hulls as to blackening ability.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

CL-Lewiston said:


> My son & I used some dip last fall. Sorry the name escapes us. It was about 8 oz of conc black liq that was added to 5-6 gal water and then boiled. Traps place in HOT liv for 15 min or so and then wax or not-your preference. We need to get more and will check the next 'trapper' which sould be along soon.
> 
> This prod was better than logwood and far better than walnut hulls as to blackening ability.


you probably used formula1 dip. it is mixed with water not gas. for my water and **** traps i will use the dip but my canine traps with still be dyed and waxed.


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

Bill, formula one is not boiled--water is added to it,and it is applied cold.
There are some concentrated dyes on the market,they are like logwood,but in liquid form.
Tom Olson


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

I have decided to do all my water traps in it and i think i am going to include my **** traps. i dont know if you guys were considering those as land or water traps but I would think they would still work for *****. but i think i might go ahead and do my fox and coyote traps in something different. 

sorry to drag this disscusion out anymore but any suggestions. i do have all kinds of trees on the property and i even have walnut husks... well if there is any left on the ground under the trees anyway but i also live pretty close to a place where i can buy them. Gander Mtn did have a smaller bottle i think it said logwood dye on it so maybe i should try this for my land traps? Im pretty sure it was the one brought up in a later post because its a smaller bottle but im pretty sure you mix it with water i didnt read on the bottle if you heat it up or apply cold. 

and i plan on waxing all my traps because i have taken way to long cleaning them back up after not taking care of them from past years too much work. this year its time to get serious and have fun and somewhere in there try to catch somethin:lol: 

~Hawk


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

Hawk,----do not wax traps that you have dipped in speed dip.You will end up having all kinds of problems.
Save the wax for traps that are dyed in logwood or hulls.
Tom Olson


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

David G Duncan said:


> I have never tried Speed Dip, even thou I have some sitting in my trapping shed. Like others I just can't bring myself to dye my canine traps in this manner.
> 
> I use the bark from a 5 or 6 inch diameter maple tree, that I cut from a low area on my property. This bark give my traps a nice black color and a pleasant odor. Cheap and easy to obtain trap dye.
> 
> My mentor Wes Grant use the Speed Dip and had good success in his later years. Wes was always willing to try new things, so maybe one of these days I will get my nerve up and dip my traps in this modern dye  .


How do you use the maple bark?


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

I did not know that. Thanks for the input Tom.

~Hawk


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

I don't worry about the color of the trap except to j*** up some of my coyote pictures, most of my canine traps are cleaned and waxed without any dye or dip. Jim


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

James, that's a nice sized dog and he doesn't look too happy. Nice pic


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

much more important than WHAT to use for a dye...is preping the trap for your dye. here is what works for me after some trial and error. spray the traps down with some good ole degreaser not a ton..just enough to coal the traps. leave them sit for a little while then hose them off. boil a big pot of water, boil the traps for a bit to clean off all of the degreaser. I like to pour the water out quickly or run a hose in the pot to over flow all the degreaser. then i hang up the traps let them dry and then i spray them with a bit of vinegar. come back the next day and your traps have magically rusted a bit and are ready to dye in your choice of dyes. In my experience the light coat of rust makes ALL the difference in the dye job. At first i just tried the vinegar, but the rust is patchy unless you get the factory oils off. I tried brake cleen for a bit but that was costly. however it does evaporate and leave no residue.


----------

